# handling L1 african mantid nymph



## chrisboy101 (Jul 10, 2007)

is it a good idea?


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 10, 2007)

Its fine just keep it under controle


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 10, 2007)

Be careful! I handle mine (much to the opposition of Rick and a few others) But one of mine wouldnt let go when I was putting her away and somehow in the shuffle she lost a back leg! I felt SO bad that I rarely hold her anymore. It's grown back but isnt as long as it should be!

So be careful and dont handle it too much!


----------



## Rick (Jul 10, 2007)

IMO mantids are look don't touch type of "pets". They can easily jump and get away when they're small.


----------



## randyardvark (Jul 11, 2007)

if it jumps youll never find it..wait a couple of moults so if it jumps you can actaully see where it actually lands


----------



## Asa (Jul 11, 2007)

Don't bother. There is no point in handling anything that small anyway, and it might get lost. They are much better to handle when large.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

I accidentally smashed an L1 on my face after photographing it.


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

> I accidentally smashed an L1 on my face after photographing it.


How?!


----------



## colddigger (Jul 12, 2007)

> I accidentally smashed an L1 on my face after photographing it.


that acually made me laugh out loud

i would keep the whole "touchy touchy" idea down until it's atleast an L3


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

Well, after I photographed it, it jumped somewhere and I couldn't find it. Then, I wiped my face as I gave up and noticed I'm wiping a bug on my face. Yes, it was a green bug. Half a minute later, I decided that I found it. It had jumped on my hand...


----------



## Asa (Jul 12, 2007)

> Well, after I photographed it, it jumped somewhere and I couldn't find it. Then, I wiped my face as I gave up and noticed I'm wiping a bug on my face. Yes, it was a green bug. Half a minute later, I decided that I found it. It had jumped on my hand...


Maybe this will sound insentive, but,

Ha ha! That's hilarious! Man, what a *stupid* thing to do! Ha ha, I can't believe it! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I am insensitive :shock:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 12, 2007)

Uhhh yeah... Now, don't forget about all the accidents that you had.

By the way, can we have a mod remove all that white space?


----------



## Asa (Jul 13, 2007)

> Uhhh yeah... Now, don't forget about all the accidents that you had.By the way, can we have a mod remove all that white space?


Tell me about it... :roll:

I have often squished mantids. Worst was when one got on my dinner plate somhow. :lol:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 17, 2007)

> > Uhhh yeah... Now, don't forget about all the accidents that you had.By the way, can we have a mod remove all that white space?
> 
> 
> Tell me about it... :roll:
> ...


Never heard of mantis sushi til now :lol:


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 17, 2007)

I've seen videos of people eating adult mantises. :evil:


----------



## Asa (Jul 18, 2007)

Gross.

Some people think they taste quite nice.


----------

